# Applying for a Tourist visa, 2nd time



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I am applying for a tourist visa for the second time. The first time the visa got rejected for the following reason;

_Regarding your personal circumstances, I have noted that your claimed employment is that of a XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX in XXXXXXXXXXXXXX company. The letter from your employer states that your monthly salary is INR XXXXXX. I also note that you have not provided any income tax documents which might enable me to assess your financial status. Furthermore, based on the departments’ knowledge of local employment conditions and business types, I consider that your current employment would not constitute a strong incentive for you to leave Australia. I am not satisfied that you have sufficient financial incentives to return. Regarding your finances, I have noted that the bank statements provided with the application show recent deposits and the source of these funds are not clear. Hence I am unable to ascertain your current financial status.

In view of the reasons stated above regarding your personal and financial circumstances I find that your expressed intention to only visit Australia is not genuine._

I have some questions and need help regarding the application.

Q1) I have 2 bank a/c, one is my salary account and the other is the normal saving account, shall I show both the a/c?

Q2) I provided the normal saving bank a/c statement which had recent deposits in it and I will be providing the same bank statements again, will there be a problem?

Q3)I had provided a bank statement which had $3000 in it, I will be staying there only for 13 days, is this amount sufficient?

Q4) My salary a/c bank statement reveals that there is an existing home loan and a personal loan, will it give a negative impression on my application?

Dcouments which I will be providing are as follows;

1) My I-T Returns for the past two years
2) My Airline return itinerary (a proof to return back)
3) 6 months salary slips
4) Normal Saving bank account statement
5) My hostel booking confirmation which is for a week
6) My house sale deed/agreement
7) A document stating I am living with my family, i.e. my father and brother's
8) Leave letter from company

Please do let me know if there is anything else required.

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for a tourist visa for the second time. The first time the visa got rejected for the following reason;
> 
> ...


 That all looks good. Is the letter from your employer the same one you used before or a new one? Might be best to get a new one as they seemed to think your employment was not reason to return.


----------

